# When to get #2



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've finally gotten the boyfriend to start to swallow the "we're getting a second V" pill ;D. In fact, today I got in contact with the breeder that we will likely get our pup from (although we're still looking at options) to see when they may be planning litters after this year. Mom is going to bred later this year and then likely wouldn't be bred until earlier in 2015 which is the litter we would get a pup from. It would be mom's third litter which would allow us to be able to see how the pups from her first litter have turned out.

Anyways, now we're in the great debate of when the right time to get our second V is. Haeden just turned 1 a few weeks back and I had always intended on getting him a brother when he was around 2. If we wait until 2015 he will be 3 at that time. Only a year difference but I thought I would get some input from everyone on here. What age do you think is best to add another V into the mix?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We battled with this too! Miles is 14 months and "Chase" will be coming home when he is about 18 months. We decided now is better, as we are still in the training high activity phase with Miles. I think it is harder to have a dog you finally get trained and calmer (relative for vizslas i know!) then have to start all over again. We just went through crate training, potty training etc and I think it will be easier to go through it again now. We also don't want Miles to get too set in his only child ways. And we hope they will tire each other out at the park!

Best of luck deciding!! Are you getting a boy or girl next?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pointers girl or boy

I use Mate 1 age 3 Bingo then another pup ;D

the learning curve far less demanding if Pup one is a Stud and Field or Show stopper

He leads by examples set

they get this 

but all mates are only as smart as the care and teachings ;D

a lifetime work bench Pointer 12 Team Rudy 8)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

MilesMom, I have the same thought process but the boyfriend thinks when H is older (5 or 6) would be better. I would rather keep it moving while Haeden is still active and we're used to doing training. From his perspective (and I agree) we will likely be getting married next year and both will be taking the CPA exam so waiting until that is over may be a good idea. That being said, 2015 would work in our "plan" but it's a little later than I had set in my mind before. I thought I would open it up to the forum for some outside opinions on when is best.

We have decided we are definitely getting a boy! I have a name in mind but I think that will be great debate #2 

I can't imagine how excited you are for Chase!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rudy said:


> I use Mate 1 age 3 Bingo then another pup ;D


Is Rudy 3?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just turned 3 yes


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Even though I had wanted to get our second V sooner, and really was looking for a litter... the 'stars were not in alignment' for us until just recently. So when we brought Izzy home January 11th of this year... Ziva was 3 1/2 years old. 

So far so good with them. They bonded right away. Izzy has learned quite a bit from Ziva so far and has provided Ziva with a tremendous amount of high energy play each and every day.

They love running the woods together and watching them literally takes my breath away, they are so beautiful racing thru the woods, stopping to catch a scent .... pointing .... 

And as I write this, even though it's 9:45 at night they just went out for a potty break but ended up dragging each other around the yard with a rubber ball with a section of rope run thru the center. Burn off that energy girls... and we can all get some well deserved rest for the night!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always heard fom breeders that a few yrs age difference is best. We wanted to wait until Ruby is at least 3 or 4. 

I hate to be morbid but our breeder pointed this out. Many times when they are too close in age like one year apart that they can pass one right after another. I'm sure that would not be easy. 

I have seen a big spurt in maturity with Ruby from age 1 to 2 yrs old so your timing would be good if waiting until 2014 or 2015.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> I have always heard fom breeders that a few yrs age difference is best. We wanted to wait until Ruby is at least 3 or 4.
> 
> I hate to be morbid but our breeder pointed this out. Many times when they are too close in age like one year apart that they can pass one right after another. I'm sure that would not be easy.
> 
> I have seen a big spurt in maturity with Ruby from age 1 to 2 yrs old so your timing would be good if waiting until 2014 or 2015.


We have definitely thought of this sad fact too!!! Pros and cons always, maybe someday we will be lucky enough to have a home large enough for 3 vizslas


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A year between them is good. Especially once out hunting. They are still close enough to play, yet the younger one can be led..........astray sometimes


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruby, sadly I've thought about this as well and we have discussed it. My thought process is that if we get another pup soon we would have 2 great Vs to grow up with our kids and be their best friends when they are young. We know they will pass one day (it gives me a lump in my throat to even acknowledge) around when our future kids would likely be in elementary school/middle school. On the bright side, I think that is the perfect age to get a puppy as I think every child needs to experience a puppy and that unbreakable bond from day one. Childhood is about excitement and fun- nothing is more exciting and fun than a puppy. Plus, if we waited to get another pup it would be around when we would have kids which just doesn't sound like fun to me to juggle.

At least this is the angle I'm using to coax my boyfriend to my side. But it all just makes sense if you ask me. (Until he throws in a terrible question like what would we do if we had 2 Vs and one of our kids was allergic to dogs...and then I want to kick him. Men- ugh )


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ZDOGSMOM said:


> And as I write this, even though it's 9:45 at night they just went out for a potty break but ended up dragging each other around the yard with a rubber ball with a section of rope run thru the center. Burn off that energy girls... and we can all get some well deserved rest for the night!


This is exactly what I imagine 2 Vs would be like! So glad to hear that they're best friends and everything is going so well with your new addition!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

The magic number for me is when my boy turns 3yrs. I like the idea of having a finished dog. If that is ever really possible. I belive it takes at least 3yrs to get a reliabule finished hunting dog. Then starting a new dog, they would be good hunting buddy's and running at about the same speed in the field together for many yrs.


----------

